# Word of the Week - Week 28, 2015



## SENC (Jul 5, 2015)

Here's one just for Kevin.

flammulated - adjective meaning flame-colored

I understand it is primarily used to described birds, like the flammulated owl. But I was thinking Kev could use it to market his wood to the higher end Euro crowd. Flammulated Box Elder has a hoity toity ring to it, eh? Gotta be worth an extra 25% or so.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 5, 2015)

Henry was arrested running down main st in his flammated thongs

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2015)

Tony has made a new carreer choice. He now wants to be the new spokesman for McDonalds. Not only does the flammulated wig look good on him, but his customers actually prefer this new and improved flammulated Tony.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2015)

After a night in Acuna during my misspent youth I had flammulated, hmmmm, parts. Tony

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 5, 2015)

Everytime Henry and Tony get together, flammulation occurs .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jul 5, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Everytime Henry and Tony get together, flammulation occurs .


Thanks for letting our secret out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

